# Although I have not been stung



## Ice-Kagen

Hallo, allemaal!
Op school, studeer ik Nederlands en volgende week, heb ik een examen. Mijn lerares zal me over vier vaardigheiden ondervragen. Met name, zal ik een schrijfvaardigheid hebben die over fobieën zal zijn. Intussen, blockeert een zin me. Inderdaad, weet ik niet welke zin correct tussen de twee volgende is:
"Hoewel ik ben niet worden steken, ben ik bang voor bijen en wespen." of "Hoewel ik ben niet geworden gestoken, ben ik bang voor bijen en wespen."
Ik neem aan dat het de eerste is maar ik zou graag zeker zijn.
Bij voorbaat dank voor je antwoorden


----------



## Gremium

Hey,

In de eerste zin gebruik je geen voltooid deelwoord, terwijl je in de tweede zin er twee gebruikt. 'Hoewel ik nog nooit gestoken ben...', past beter in de zin. 
Veel succes met je examen trouwens!


----------



## eno2

Die constructies met drie werkwoorden bevallen me niet zo. In elk geval zijn die van  jou allebei verkeerd. 
Niet verwonderlijk als je drie werkwoorden moet aaneen rijgen als taalstudent. 
Ik ben nooit gestoken en toch ben ik bang voor bijen en wespen. 
Ik werd nooit gestoken en toch ben ik bang voor bijen en wespen.

Het kan natuurlijk ingewikkelder.


----------



## Ice-Kagen

Bedankt voor jullie antwoorden. In de toekomst, geloof ik dat ik constructies met meer dan twee werkwoorden zal vermijden x')


----------



## Hans Molenslag

onvoltooid tegenwoordige tijd (OTT, présent)
actief: _de bij steekt_
passief: _ik word gestoken_​
onvoltooid verleden tijd (OVT, imparfait)
actief: _de bij stak_
passief: _ik werd gestoken_​
voltooid tegenwoordige tijd (VTT, passé composé)
actief: _de bij heeft gestoken_
passief: _ik ben gestoken_​
voltooid verleden tijd (VVT, plus-que-parfait)
actief: _de bij had gestoken_
passief: _ik was gestoken_​
Samengevat: welk hulpwerkwoord (auxiliaire) bij een voltooid deelwoord (participe passé)?

1. onvoltooide tijden, passief:
_worden_ + voltooid deelwoord

2. voltooide tijden, actief:
_hebben _(bij sommige werkwoorden: _zijn_) + voltooid deelwoord

3. voltooide tijden, passief:
_zijn_ + voltooid deelwoord


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Nog een kleine tip voor Ice-Kagen:

Je past de inversie van het onderwerp en de persoonsvorm (verbogen vorm van het werkwoord) heel correct toe, wat zoals bekend lastig is voor Franstaligen, maar tussen het eerste zinsdeel en de persoonsvorm hoort in het Nederlands geen komma.*

_Op school studeer ik Nederlands
Intussen blokkeert een zin me_
enzovoort​
* Behalve als dat eerste zinsdeel een bijzin is, dan meestal wel een komma.


----------



## eno2

Hier een zin met veel werkwoorden om op te oefenen:

"Een aantal dagen zonder te fietsen zouden moeten worden kunnen gerealiseerd."

Dat zijn er zes na elkaar.

Het moet mogelijk zijn een aantal dagen te organiseren zonder (te)  fietsen.
Het moet mogelijk zijn een aantal fietsvrije dagen te organiseren.


Het zou mogelijk moeten zijn een aantal dagen te organiseren zonder (te)  fietsen.
Het zou  mogelijk moeten zijn een aantal fietsvrije dagen te organiseren.

In het Nederlands zijn vier achtereenvolgende werkwoorden niet ongewoon en het klinkt ook niet ongewoon. Gewoonlijk met moeten, kunnen, zullen, worden  en zijn.

Het zou mogelijk moeten kunnen worden een aantal fietsvrije dagen te organiseren.

Alhoewel ik zulke organisatiestreving belachelijk vind.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Hier een zin met veel werkwoorden om op te oefenen:
> 
> "Een aantal dagen zonder te fietsen zouden moeten worden kunnen gerealiseerd."


Nee, doe maar liever niet!

Die voorbeeldzin bevat een grammaticale fout. De werkwoordelijke eindgroep is onjuist, en laat dat nu juist het hetgeen zijn waar deze draad over gaat. Voor de zoveelste keer bemoeit eno2 zich met een onderwerp dat hij onvoldoende beheerst. (Er valt nog meer over de zin te zeggen, maar ik laat het hierbij.)


----------



## Ice-Kagen

Hans Molenslag: Ah! Ik weet dat de orde van de woorden in een zin een lijdensweg voor veel Franstaligen kan zijn. Persoonlijk vind ik dat tamelijk eigenaardig en niet zo moeilijk(behalve als ik een zin met meer dan twee werkwoorden moet vertalen ). Ik speel er graag mee Bedankt voor je raad over komma's. Die zal zeer nuttig zijn.


----------

